# [UY] Uruguay | road infrastructure • carreteras de Uruguay



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

Ruta interbalnearia / Interbalnearia Highway: 4-6 lanes. Montevideo-Punta del este

















(photo by ilignelli 1990)








(photo by ilignelli 1990)








(photo by ilignelli 1990)








(photo by ilignelli 1990)








(photo by ilignelli 1990)








(photo by ilignelli 1990)








(photo by ilignelli 1990)









(photo by ilignelli 1990)









(photo by ilignelli 1990)










Highway 1 and Highway 5: Access to Montevideo. 4-6 lanes










Avenida Italia Highway: Access to Montevideo. 8 lanes










mixture of photos of: Highway 1 and 5, Interbalnearia highway, Avenida Italia Highway:



ilignelli_1990 said:


>


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice roads!


----------



## X236K (Mar 3, 2007)

It seems there's a plenty of space in Uruguay. The roads and junctions are so wide.


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

Litox08 said:


> Que buen thread!! Te pasaste MB!
> Agrego algunas fotos del puente sobre el Río Santa Lucía, sobre ruta 1


----------



## smokiboy (Aug 30, 2007)

Some of those motorways look very similar to North American ones. Especially the ones where there is only grass and a slight depression in the middle. In Europe it is rare to see a motorway without either a concrete or metal crash barrier in the middle.


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

how much does Uruguay have highways in km... 
and are there any maps you could provide us


----------



## caco (May 25, 2006)

Nice compilation!

I driven in the Uruguaian roads and highways (Colonia del Sacramento to Chuy) in 2005.


----------



## freakliberator (Oct 5, 2009)

now many highways are in reform


----------



## ionutzyankoo (Mar 27, 2008)

The title of this thread has to be modified. [ROU] is the international 3 letter symbol of Romania...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Yes, but we use the license plate codes here 

ROU = República Oriental del Uruguay


----------



## Stainless (Jun 7, 2009)

I like how there is a dirt track which connects straight to a motorway.


----------



## freakliberator (Oct 5, 2009)

*some photos of uruguayan motorways*





































all the photos are taked of the IB motorway near the city of Punta Del Este


----------



## Stainless (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=675596 Thread already started for this country. Post the pictures here.


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Very similar brazilians ones.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

Can we please post pictures that you can see in their entirety without scrolling?


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

I tried my best but some of them won't be good in thei smaller scales.


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Ruta 9


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Ruta 1

western terminus


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Ruta 10


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Ruta 11


----------



## Escher (Jan 17, 2005)

Nima-Farid said:


>


This is weird, we have here a patrol car from the brazilian Rio Grande do Sul state Police (Brigada Militar)!!


----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

The first highways shown in the first page are absolutely identical to the argentinean ones. 

Nice pics.


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Uruguay changed the international oval code from ROU to UY (official) this year. Need to correct the title of the thread.


----------



## crimio (Dec 23, 2012)

Are there any motorways (autopista) in Uruguay?


----------



## Highway89 (Feb 19, 2015)

Many Uruguayan roads are now available on Google Street View 

https://goo.gl/maps/GMnK8StwvrT2


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

:cheers:


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

This is interesting where Uruguay tend to use Blue Highway typeface rather than the FHWA.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

> *Why Uruguay has a roundabout on a bridge?*
> 
> *The circular bridge*
> 
> ...


Source [in portuguese]: http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2016/01/30/por-que-razao-o-uruguai-tem-uma-rotunda-numa-ponte-com-fotos/


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

Uruguay joins the 'Bad Drivers of....' Channels:-


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Interbalnearia IB Route (Montevideo-Punta del Este)*




Ruta Interbalnearia (which means Inter-resort Route) or Ruta Líber Seregni is a national route of Uruguay. It connects Montevideo with Punta del Este to the east along the coast. The road is approximately 90 kilometres (56 mi) in length. It is marked in the maps and the signs as IB. The distance notation along Ruta Interbalnearia uses the same Kilometre Zero reference as Routes 1, 3, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 and 10 which is the Pillar of Peace of Plaza de Cagancha in the Centro of Montevideo.


----------



## Ices77 (Nov 15, 2014)

Driving through Piriapolis, a coastal town in Uruguay, about 100 km west from Montevideo.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A $ 199 million PPP contract has been awarded to rehabilitate 78 kilometers of Ruta 6, north from Montevideo. They will expand the first 10 kilometers to four lanes and construct a bypass at San Ramón.









Se elevará el estándar de calidad de ruta 6


Se firmó el contrato de Participación Público Privada que permitirá rehabilitar 78 kilómetros de ruta 6, desde Montevideo hasta ruta 12




www.gub.uy


----------

